

Programmers: 4 ways your boss or client puts pressure on you and how to react - marbe123
http://www.marcobehler.com/2015/05/23/programmers-4-ways-your-boss-or-client-puts-pressure-on-you-and-how-to-react/

======
croucho
Look at that, a link to an advert to buy someone's book...ugh

